# Cant ftp/telnet/tivoweb into tivo after reboot.



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I rebooted my Tivo(6.2 zippered) and now I cant access it via Tivowebplus or telnet. I can hypertermal but cant get a bash prompt. does anyone know how to re-enable tivowebplus?

Thank you.,


-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

I forgot to mention I can still use Tivo Desktop to access my pics and music from my computer thru the tivo. So its still connested just refuses access to tivowebplus.

I can also ping the TiVO's IP.


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

with no telnet I am suspecting you ran something in hackman that messed with teh author file.
without telnet or ftp you need to pull the drive.
You can copy the rc.sysinit.author file from your tools disk to teh tivo and should be good to go again.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

So I tried 15 times last night to log into tivoweb with no success. I wake up this morning and try it again and it works? After done checking I go to restart than quit. Tivoweb tells me server terminated. Now I cant log in again. I can get a prompt in Telnet but it wont list any files or anything. And my prompt is *(none)-TiVO#* Not really sure whats going on here?

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

your author file got wiped, but cron is set up to reboot tivo and start twp every so often
if you have bash access, just start tivoftpd and ftp the author file from the tools disc to /etc/rc.d on the tivo.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

So once it reboots it re-enables all my hacks?

What mode do I ftp in?



> just start tivoftpd and ftp the author file from the tools disc to /etc/rc.d on the tivo


Whats the command and what folder is tivoftpd in?

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

should be in /busybox on a zippered tivo.
just type tivoftpd at a bash prompt


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> if you have bash access,.


I cant get a prompt from hyper or telnet???? But I now can get into TWP everytime now?

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

do you have ftp access?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If you have access to TiVoWebPlus, you can manually edit the rc.sysinit.author file through the "preferences" page of Hackman. Just insert this line:

/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

That will get you telnet access back, and then you can fix the rest.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Dan Collins said:


> If you have access to TiVoWebPlus, you can manually edit the rc.sysinit.author file through the "preferences" page of Hackman. Just insert this line:
> 
> /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> 
> That will get you telnet access back, and then you can fix the rest.


I see something close to that????

# Starting the TiVo Telnet application:
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> do you have ftp access?


Yes I do.

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ftp the author file from your tools disk to etc/rc.d on the tivo.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

What transfer mode do I use?


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

binary works for everything


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

After I ftp it do I have to make it readable or writeable or should it work without doing that?

Is this the correct file??









Thanks for the help

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that's teh one,
but I just thought of something
If you can't telnet, you are going to need to mount your tivo filesystem as read write. I THINK Hackman can do that in tivoweb, but it's been a while.


----------



## NeWcS (Jun 12, 2004)

Dam. Maybe ill just have to do w/o telnet. Last time I did messing around it turned into a all weekend deal to get it working again.


-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you pretty much can't go without telnet
easiest thing to do is pull teh drive and rezipper, recordings won't be affected in any way.
The other things I've pointed too are pretty simple fixes aswell, just need to read up on a few linux basics.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> that's teh one,
> but I just thought of something
> If you can't telnet, you are going to need to mount your tivo filesystem as read write. I THINK Hackman can do that in tivoweb, but it's been a while.


Hackman can do rw and ro.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I just set up a InstantCaked and PTVNetted hard drive in a DSR704. All went well. Found the IP on my router. Got TivoWebPlus up. Unplugged my DTivo from the router and substituted a switch. Rebooted and could not get an IP for the DTivo. Went direct to the router again and got a "new" IP. Tried to connect using the IP and no dice. I can ping it. I can get hyperterminal to connect and get a bash prompt. I have no idea what to do with a bash prompt. 

Tivo Desktop sees the Tivo in the preferences list but seems not to be able to connect. 

I read that I may have messed up some file or other. I may just rip out the drive and redo it.


----------



## dmatrix (Jan 4, 2002)

I actually ran into the similar situation. Made a modification to my rc.author file, and upon reboot - I have no Tivoweb, Telnet or FTP access. I tried connecting via a serial cable, however unable to obtain a bash prompt. 

Is the ability to receive a bash prompt via serial, dependent on a working rc.author file? Or am I doing something wrong? I see the whole bootup process via SecureCRT. Pressing enter right at power on - prompts me for a password. If I wait till the bootup process is completed - enter has no effect. 

Do I have no choice but pulling the drive? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
there is a command in the author file to tun on bash via serial
Unless you have cron set up to kill/restart tivowebplus, the only way to get an author file on the unit now, is pulling the drive.


----------



## dmatrix (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for confirming! 

What started me on this, was that I noticed Cron wasn't automatically starting upon reboot. So, I had modified the author file, and removed the test/if exist commands, to just fire off the daemon on bootup.


----------

